# Tomb Raider



## bizarrojohnson (May 1, 2013)

Playing this with my boy right now. Shits bad ass IMO, a must get.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 1, 2013)

Any tits???


----------



## sunni (May 1, 2013)

yeah dude agree i loved it.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 2, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Any tits???


No, but they're making the porno. Starring Angelina Jolie, it's called "Laura's Crotch" The the sequel "Womb Raider".


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 2, 2013)

I thought it was an unfinished product. Countless glitches, the flame is 2 dimensional. Granted, it was neat for an unfinished game... but who really wants that? 

It reminded me of lost planet 2, and army of two 3... both unfinished products.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 2, 2013)

Really? Hasn't glitched on me once.


----------



## Snickelfrits (May 2, 2013)

I have it sittin here from gamefly, cant really get into it, just been bustin zombie skulls on Dead Island


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 2, 2013)

I hated dead island. Couldn't get into it.


----------



## obijohn (May 2, 2013)

So if I was was gonna buy a game, what's better...Tomb raider or the new Bioshock? I know both have shooting, but I'm not a major shooter fan, like exploration, story, puzzles etc


----------



## sunni (May 2, 2013)

obijohn said:


> So if I was was gonna buy a game, what's better...Tomb raider or the new Bioshock? I know both have shooting, but I'm not a major shooter fan, like exploration, story, puzzles etc


TR, tons of exploration, its basically all1 big puzzle, and you can search artifacts and things like that, great story line too.


----------



## obijohn (May 2, 2013)

Hmmmm...may have to check it out. I loved the first TR on the original Playstation, after that the series just went downhill


----------



## sunni (May 2, 2013)

obijohn said:


> Hmmmm...may have to check it out. I loved the first TR on the original Playstation, after that the series just went downhill


i know but this one makes up for it. like everyone ive talked to loves it. lol


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 3, 2013)

Yea, shits bad ass. And it has multiplayer (like everything else nowadays).


----------



## obijohn (May 6, 2013)

Just picked it up today. Hehe don't really care about multiplayer in games. So far, I like it, but haven't gotten too far into it. The cutscenes almost seem Japanesy...I do see Square-Enix has their hand in it. I was kind of hoping for a more Uncharted-like fell, IMO that series are the best action games around. Buit this has stealth, exploring etc so I'm all about that


----------



## sunni (May 6, 2013)

obijohn said:


> Just picked it up today. Hehe don't really care about multiplayer in games. So far, I like it, but haven't gotten too far into it. The cutscenes almost seem Japanesy...I do see Square-Enix has their hand in it. I was kind of hoping for a more Uncharted-like fell, IMO that series are the best action games around. Buit this has stealth, exploring etc so I'm all about that


i loved silent kills the most plus the bow was awesome I also loved looking for the archeology ect. By japanesey do you mean like anime like cut scenes? cause if so i never got that feeling but yes it is Asian/Oriental flare to the entire game because of what the story is about,


----------



## obijohn (May 7, 2013)

Yeah, the cut scenes. Just the look and feel of them


----------

